# The First thing you think of when you wake up?



## Greimour (Jun 11, 2014)

*Think of this like Totally pointless posts.*

Only - this is for whatever you thought of first today.

Example:

Yesterday, my first thought when I woke up was: "I need a new job"

Today, my first thought when I woke up was- "I feel like playing World of Warcraft, but first I am going to log on Writing Forums." 
and before I did so much as getting dressed, I climbed out of bed, hit spacebar on my computer to end 'standby' mode and here I am ^_^


- This was inspired by Popsprocket who apparently dreamed of hamsters. Thinking his first thought of the morning was probably hamsters


----------



## BobtailCon (Jun 11, 2014)

I thought, "Ugh, here we go again.." 

School is over next Friday and I've still got about 3 finals. I cry.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 11, 2014)

I thought about my girlfriend.


----------



## stormageddon (Jun 11, 2014)

Writing Forums. It's always Writing Forums v.v I'm not sure I exist as a human being any longer; my consciousness would appear to have been drained into the internet to be trapped forevermore somewhere between here and Google.

But at least I'm trapped with some similarly wonderful people


----------



## PiP (Jun 11, 2014)

stormageddon said:


> Writing Forums. It's always Writing Forums v.v I'm not sure I exist as a human being any longer; my consciousness would appear to have been drained into the internet to be trapped forevermore somewhere between here and Google.


 LOL, I can relate to this! The first hour of every day is spent on WF. I used to blog, write, sit in the sunshine etc. while eating my breakfast, now the green lady rules the start of my day.



> But at least I'm trapped with some similarly wonderful people :wink:



We certainly are


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 11, 2014)

Greimour said:


> This was inspired by Popsprocket who apparently dreamed of hamsters. Thinking his first thought of the morning was probably hamsters



They... they were so damn fluffy.


----------



## PiP (Jun 11, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> They... they were so damn fluffy.



Really LOL


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh goody, I'm still here...


----------



## Jeko (Jun 11, 2014)

How much I hate my alarm clock.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 11, 2014)

I try to remember what day it is and what that means to me. I think about how achey I am, then think about my kids. Pretty much the same each morning unless a dream wakes me or I have something really good and special planned, oh!  like a trip or holiday. I like to wake to birdie noises, their world is very constant in a good way.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jun 11, 2014)

Being a business owner, my mind spins at ninety miles an hour the first minutes of waking up, phone calls to make, people I have to see, I do most of my quotes on the morning by email then goof off for a few minutes and check my personal mail and  a few minutes here before walking out the door.. Off to conquer the world and make spare million or so


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2014)

"Thank God I woke up" when I have a pretty bad and real (and they're always real) nightmare. "I should get up" when it's late. 

WF is there too, of course, just not the first thought.


----------



## Potty (Jun 11, 2014)

"I hope the dog hasn't eaten my left over curry. Am hungry."


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2014)

Cadence said:


> How much I hate my alarm clock.



I have an alarm on my phone, trick is to set a song you like as a ringtone, waking will be much easier. This is mine.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2014)

First thoughts?    Hope she didn't hear that... hope the fan blows it away ... Heavens me, hope Potty and Schrody are both okay...


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2014)

Kevin said:


> First thoughts?    Hope she didn't hear that... hope the fan blows it away ... Heavens me, hope Potty and Shrody are both okay...



Aw, Kevin, that's so nice


----------



## Freezeblink (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm a ridiculously upbeat morning person. Usually I'm thinking what can I get done before I leave for work. Some reading, checking forums, writing. I like to spend 30 minutes to an hour before work just relaxing.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 11, 2014)

Today it was "[expletive] cat!"  

I sprained my ankle pretty badly on Sunday and my boss has had me staying at home to rest up.  I'm bored to tears.  This morning I woke to a cat stepping on my bruised ankle and the alarm on my phone at the same time.  I have yet to make my way downstairs today and I don't know if I will.

(I kind of feel like this will never end--my ankle won't get better and I'll end up stuck in bed forever).


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> Today it was "[expletive] cat!"
> 
> I sprained my ankle pretty badly on Sunday and my boss has had me staying at home to rest up.  I'm bored to tears.  This morning I woke to a cat stepping on my bruised ankle and the alarm on my phone at the same time.  I have yet to make my way downstairs today and I don't know if I will.
> 
> (I kind of feel like this will never end--my ankle won't get better and I'll end up stuck in bed forever).



 Have you seen a doctor? If it's swollen and it doesn't go away for 2-3 days, I'm afraid it's much serious. If it's "just" a sprained ankle it should be fine. Note: I'm not a doctor, I just read a lot.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 11, 2014)

Today, at 3 AM to be exact, I suddenly woke up and remembered that I had forgotten to put the pot of stew away after dinner. I had left it out to cool off, before putting it in a tupperware. Checked the clock, saw the time and thought, 'oh well, too late now, it's ruined.' Back to sleep, or so I thought. But that damned pot of stew kept sounding the alarm in my brain. In fact, it's still sitting there on the stove, taunting me.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 11, 2014)

I have pretty consistent and often recurring nightmares... so a lot of my morning is spent wondering why I'm alive. Last night my nightmare involved me walking along the edge of a forest, when the hill I was on got pretty steep. I slipped, sliding down the hill on my back toward the forest. I shut my eyes as I slid and when I opened them the trees had been replaced by giant, rusty screws that bore down onto me. I had to wiggle along my back to avoid getting stuck by them, and when I got to the edge, something grabbed me and I woke up.

Did I mention I often remember these nightmares?


----------



## dither (Jun 11, 2014)

Maybe it's different for night-workers, but for me, waking up is such a drag.


----------



## Emz (Jun 11, 2014)

World Cup... WF


----------



## thepancreas11 (Jun 11, 2014)

I'd like to say something more sophisticated than food, but for the most part, that's what comes to mind. Think of it as a need to survive and not a need to gorge myself.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2014)

Gumby said:


> Today, at 3 AM to be exact, I suddenly woke up and remembered that I had forgotten to put the pot of stew away after dinner. I had left it out to cool off, before putting it in a tupperware. Checked the clock, saw the time and thought, 'oh well, too late now, it's ruined.' Back to sleep, or so I thought. But that damned pot of stew kept sounding the alarm in my brain. In fact, it's still sitting there on the stove, taunting me.



I ruined a stew or two that way XD


----------



## escorial (Jun 11, 2014)

mostly...why


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I have pretty consistent and often recurring nightmares... so a lot of my morning is spent wondering why I'm alive. Last night my nightmare involved me walking along the edge of a forest, when the hill I was on got pretty steep. I slipped, sliding down the hill on my back toward the forest. I shut my eyes as I slid and when I opened them the trees had been replaced by giant, rusty screws that bore down onto me. I had to wiggle along my back to avoid getting stuck by them, and when I got to the edge, something grabbed me and I woke up.
> 
> Did I mention I often remember these nightmares?



Do I have to mention my nightmares are often my inspiration for stories (mainly SF)? If you can't defeat them, turn them into something useful. I'm sorry you're having them, mine knew to be so strong I used to wake up all panting and asking myself WTF is happening?


----------



## Ariel (Jun 11, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Have you seen a doctor? If it's swollen and it doesn't go away for 2-3 days, I'm afraid it's much serious. If it's "just" a sprained ankle it should be fine. Note: I'm not a doctor, I just read a lot.



I can walk today, with help.  It's just a bad sprain and the swelling has indeed gone down quite a bit.  I'm afraid I don't handle convelescence well and I always tend to over-dramatize it or underplay it.  (I made it clear into the kitchen and back today with a bowl of oatmeal for breakfast).


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> I can walk today, with help.  It's just a bad sprain and the swelling has indeed gone down quite a bit.  I'm afraid I don't handle convelescence well and I always tend to over-dramatize it or underplay it.  (I made it clear into the kitchen and back today with a bowl of oatmeal for breakfast).



If you can walk, you'll be okay  Just don't force it.


----------



## Jeko (Jun 11, 2014)

> trick is to set a song you like as a ringtone, waking will be much easier



That's something I never do, because it makes me gradually hate that song.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 11, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Do I have to mention my nightmares are often my inspiration for stories (mainly SF)? If you can't defeat them, turn them into something useful. I'm sorry you're having them, mine knew to be so strong I used to wake up all panting and asking myself WTF is happening?



I utilize them as much as possible in my writing, the one really nice silver lining of them ^.^


----------



## Plasticweld (Jun 11, 2014)

Interesting that you guys have nightmares so often, I don't think I have had more than 5 my entire life. In my dreams I am the victor, get the girl, kill the bad guy, win the race. Maybe this is why my writing doesn't hold a candle to your but I am really ready to conquer the world when I get up in the morning. 

I wonder if anyone has done any research into the effect of dreams and whether they make you a pessimist or optimist?


----------



## Bishop (Jun 11, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> I wonder if anyone has done any research into the effect of dreams and whether they make you a pessimist or optimist?



If that's true, then nightmares make you an optimist! I'm a raging optimist and my wife is a horrid pessimist. We really balance each other out well.


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;rxNATKD0ZSE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxNATKD0ZSE[/video]


----------



## BobtailCon (Jun 11, 2014)

Cadence said:


> That's something I never do, because it makes me gradually hate that song.



Yup. Can't listen to Cannonball Rag without cringing now.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2014)

Cadence said:


> That's something I never do, because it makes me gradually hate that song.



I guess that could happen :-s



Plasticweld said:


> Interesting that you guys have nightmares so often, I don't think I have had more than 5 my entire life. In my dreams I am the victor, get the girl, kill the bad guy, win the race. Maybe this is why my writing doesn't hold a candle to your but I am really ready to conquer the world when I get up in the morning.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has done any research into the effect of dreams and whether they make you a pessimist or optimist?



I'm an optimist  I have a period of two - three days when I'm having strong, really scary (to me) nightmares, and then they go away. Problem is, my dreams are so damn real, I've even said a couple of times in my dreams "too bad this isn't a dream", so you can imagine how real nightmares are.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 11, 2014)

This afternoon when I woke up I thought "where's my pants" quickly followed by "where's my cane?"

Yep, I'm turning into a grumpy, forgetful, old lady.


----------



## TheYellowMustang (Jun 12, 2014)

The first thought is always a kind of wordless panic. Then the questions start to form, like "How long have I slept?" "What time is it?" and "What am I supposed to do today and when?" I've been traumatized by oversleeping too many times throughout my life. Then I think "ten more minutes" and sleep for another hour or two. Then, when I wake up again, I think "coffee" and pull my laptop onto the pillow to check my email. Then my sister usually calls me and I clear my throat to make it sound like I've been awake for a long time. 

I hate mornings and I hate sleep. Sleep is the Spike to my Buffy. I love it too much and it's not good for me.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 12, 2014)

I am compelled to check my emails on my phone, which usually leads straight to WF for mod-like activities.


----------



## Riptide (Jun 13, 2014)

I wanted to string my dogs neck... and then I fell asleep... and then I woke up again wondering if I could kick her from my bed to make her shut up, I then fell asleep again, dreaming of all the miraculous ways I could end her life, and her endless barking.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 13, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> In my dreams I am the victor, get the girl, kill the bad guy, win the race.



If I could remember my dreams, I would TOTALLY be that guy ^

- - - Updated - - -



Plasticweld said:


> In my dreams I am the victor, get the girl, kill the bad guy, win the race.



If I could remember my dreams, I would TOTALLY be that guy ^


----------



## Ari (Jun 13, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> Interesting that you guys have nightmares so often, I don't think I have had more than 5 my entire life. In my dreams I am the victor, get the girl, kill the bad guy, win the race.



Trade you? You can have the reoccurring nightmare I call The Clockwork Mansion. It's my scariest one, and years of dreaming doesn't make it any less. It's a good deal, man... I'll even throw in the slightly-less-terrifying "Extras Road", which has a kind of cheap horror-movie feel to it, for free. Think of all the money you'll save on movie tickets! (Are you sold?)

First thought this morning: "Hmmmm."

I have started thinking sounds which indicate thought. 
I am not entirely sure how I feel about this.


----------



## Ari (Jun 13, 2014)

Bishop said:


> If that's true, then nightmares make you an optimist! I'm a raging optimist and [....]



"If an optimist had his left arm chewed off by an alligator, he might say, in a pleasant and hopeful voice, "Well, this isn't so bad. I don't have my left arm anymore, but at least nobody will ever ask me whether I am right-handed or left-handed," but most of us would say something more along the lines of, "Aaaaah! My arm! My arm!"
_- Lemony Snicket 
_
So, Bishop (I say in my best conversational tones.) Are you right-handed or left-handed?


----------



## Blade (Jun 13, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I have an alarm on my phone, trick is to set a song you like as a ringtone, waking will be much easier. This is mine.



You don't watch the 'video' as well do you?:hypnotysed:


----------



## Schrody (Jun 13, 2014)

Riptide said:


> I wanted to string my dogs neck... and then I fell asleep... and then I woke up again wondering if I could kick her from my bed to make her shut up, I then fell asleep again, dreaming of all the miraculous ways I could end her life, and her endless barking.



And yet, you don't fail to shock me, Riptide. 



Blade said:


> You don't watch the 'video' as well do you?:hypnotysed:



It's an MP3, how could I watch it? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ariel (Jun 13, 2014)

I dreamed the other day that a clown was at the foot of my bed watching us sleep.  He was grinning maniacally and held a knife.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jun 13, 2014)

Ari said:


> Trade you? You can have the reoccurring nightmare I call The Clockwork Mansion. It's my scariest one, and years of dreaming doesn't make it any less. It's a good deal, man... I'll even throw in the slightly-less-terrifying "Extras Road", which has a kind of cheap horror-movie feel to it, for free. Think of all the money you'll save on movie tickets! (Are you sold?)
> 
> First thought this morning: "Hmmmm."
> 
> ...



Do I also get your skills as a writer, just finished reading three of the stories you posted here, you are a talented writer and your story lines are good.  The trouble with being Superman all the time is that you know how story ends, no mystery, no surprises.. You sure you want trade for my dull story lines?


----------



## Schrody (Jun 13, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> I dreamed the other day that a clown was at the foot of my bed watching us sleep.  He was grinning maniacally and held a knife.



That's some scary s*it :-/


----------



## Pandora (Jun 13, 2014)

I thought FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 13, 2014)

Oooh yeah


----------



## WechtleinUns (Jun 13, 2014)

...the 13th. *Dunn dun DUNNN.*

The first thing I thought of when I woke up this morning was, "Aha! Multivariate analysis is not limited with respect to variables distinguished spatially!" and then I thought to myself, immediately after, "I could probably use a copper lattice and salt crystal diode structure to emulate the effrictive components of static electricity generated by thunderclouds." and then finally, "That would allow me to make super-high capacity batteries..." before drifting in and out for about 5 minutes, face down in a pool of my own effluvium.

Sometimes I'll wake up with entire schematic diagrams in my head. Although I usually can't write them down fast enough before they evaporate into smoke. 

:edit: There was a massive thunderstorm last night, which is probably the reason for the battery stuff.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 13, 2014)

WechtleinUns said:


> There was a massive thunderstorm last night, which is probably the reason for the battery stuff.



Here too. And today.


----------



## Riptide (Jun 13, 2014)

Friday the thirteenth! God, can't wait to graduate today! Anyway, today, I woke up thinking oh great coffee would be right now, but then I realized sleeping would be even better and slept another hour


----------



## Ari (Jun 13, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> Do I also get your skills as a writer, just finished reading three of the stories you posted here, you are a talented writer and your story lines are good.  The trouble with being Superman all the time is that you know how story ends, no mystery, no surprises.. You sure you want trade for my dull story lines?



You read them? Thanks ^_^
I read your LM challenge. The trade is still on! I wouldn't mind being superman for a while. I've already bottled my nightmares, rigged up a way to syphon them from my mind last night. Because they're none-substance kind of things I can send them whizzing through the air like a txt. You wont even have to pay postage!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 14, 2014)

My first thought this morning??

Well...the two young boys were being loud...

I don't think I can post my thought on a family forum. LOL


----------



## Schrody (Jun 14, 2014)

"Where is Bishop's story (CoF)?" Yep, that's about first thought of the day


----------



## Pandora (Jun 14, 2014)

Dawn brought the list of to do's to mind and I whispered Happy Father's Day to JB. I like the promise of Saturday and Sunday and I love holidays each one.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 14, 2014)

Today it was, "I can walk!"

Last night, after we got home, I put the cane away for the night and walked around the bedroom.  It still hurts and my foot isn't falling like it should (stairs are currently the bane of my existence) but I can walk all on my own!


----------



## A_Jones (Jun 14, 2014)

*blush* 

Josh wakes up for work between 4 and 5.  The only days a week we get to wake up together are saturday and sunday.   So the first think I am thinking about is him.....


----------



## Schrody (Jun 14, 2014)

A_Jones said:


> *blush*
> 
> Josh wakes up for work between 4 and 5.  The only days a week we get to wake up together are saturday and sunday.   So the first think I am thinking about is him.....



It's okay, you're married/will be soon.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 14, 2014)

Schrody said:


> "Where is Bishop's story (CoF)?" Yep, that's about first thought of the day



It's up now!

Incidentally, one of my first thoughts today was "Oh, I gotta post that."


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 14, 2014)

Food. If I went for that long without food while I was awake I would die. And if it's not gluttony its one of the other seven deadly sins.


----------



## Riptide (Jun 14, 2014)

I woke up thinking my mom had called me, so I shuffle out of my room, blinded by an array of color flooding my sight by the quick action and as they fade low and behold who's still sleeping? She is. It was five in the morning on my summer break and it was a stupid dream that woke me up. A dream of her calling girls.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 14, 2014)

Every morning I wake up thinking "what am I doing today?" 

Do I have a client meeting or deadline? Am I supposed to get the kids somewhere (even after they got drivers licenses, I haven't kicked the question). My first few seconds of consciousness are all about ordering my day. Kind of boring, but functional.


----------



## Greimour (Jun 14, 2014)

My first though today was: "Finally Friday the 13th" 

[After Looking at my computer screen] *What the hell, why is it Saturday? Did I wake up yesterday?*


----------



## Folcro (Jun 14, 2014)

I woke up this morning and it seemed a dream of mine was clinging to my waking awareness. I hit myself several times, then realized it was my cat's tail swinging against me.


----------



## Greimour (Jun 15, 2014)

First thought today:

What time is it? 

[23:55]

Wow, in 5 minutes it will be tomorrow...


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 15, 2014)

Sunday morning: 

"Oh God, I hope those don't get posted to Facebook."


----------



## Schrody (Jun 16, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Sunday morning:
> 
> "Oh God, I hope those don't get posted to Facebook."



You were petting a chimpanzee naked again, didn't ya?


----------



## Pandora (Jun 16, 2014)

A dream haunting since 2 am. . . 

Looking out my childhood home to the dark street, still know it so well, been there many times in my dreams. A young blonde woman paced on the sidewalk. I thought, she is waiting for drugs or worse. As I watched, touching the window screen to my face, so real, she seemed to grow younger, smaller, more innocent. Shifting and looking away for a moment my gaze returned to a car pulling up. Then she was being beaten in the dark by three men. A large black garbage bag at the trunk of the car. I think I made out in the dark,  a police cap on one of the men. I awoke with a start to those pictures that hang. I avoided the morning news.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 16, 2014)

The US plays Ghana in the World Cup today!

Then I thought about work.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 16, 2014)

Schrody said:


> You were petting a chimpanzee naked again, didn't ya?



Every time. The people at the zoo know me by name.


----------



## Riptide (Jun 16, 2014)

I woke up in a daze at like 3. I went to the restroom, went back to bed and just tossed and turned there for about another hour in a semidream state. Not even realizing the impact of my dream to real life.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 16, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Every time. The people at the zoo know me by name.



Yeah, "zoo" :mrgreen:


----------



## Greimour (Jun 17, 2014)

Need a pee, need a pee, need a pee, need a pee...

*Runs toilet*


----------



## Schrody (Jun 17, 2014)

"The faster you get up, the sooner you'll be on WF".


----------



## Ariel (Jun 17, 2014)

"Stupid alarm."


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 17, 2014)

Generally it runs along the lines of," You've got to be F***ing kidding me. Morning already?"


----------



## Pandora (Jun 17, 2014)

Slept terrible watching the clock, 11:30. 12:53, 2:02, 4am, yeah! almost morning. Thought, thank God it's morning about an hour later.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 17, 2014)

My doggie alarm wakes me up, usually around 6 whether i like it or not.  Jud, our blue heeler, sleeps next to me every night.  His morning constitutional is in sync with mine.  My first thoughts are "Jud lay down and let me sleep a few more minutes."  It hardly ever works.


----------



## Mudgeon Ramblings (Jun 17, 2014)

Firt thought? "Let me hit that snooze button".


----------



## blazeofglory (Jun 17, 2014)

So many ideas, disconcerted thoughts colonize my mind. When I wake up so many pending issues stuff mind. Most things if it is not for some rays of hope, benumb my mind. Life has many failures than successes. We fail a thousand and one times before become able to stand up. We had to practice so much to be able to speak as a child. And even today my failures in communication, my failures in loving, my failures in making a lot of money, my failures in writing good poetry disable me emotionally for a while but I visualize a silver-lining somewhere far on the horizon and I feel suddenly egged on to start a new project. Dreams are what vitalize me all the time. Everyday I am dying to something but I feel at the same time life is really beautiful even with all these things.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 17, 2014)

Something like: "AHHHHHH!" and then "Pizza!" followed by "What am I doing with my life?" then "More pizza!" 

I think it's my Italian optimism combined with my English fatalism and self-loathing. I'm like a suicide bomber with a spring in his step. Well, not a spring in his step -- that's the last thing you want a bomber to have. I think that's what triggers some of the devices, in fact, but anyway, what was I saying...

You know what? It's 4:00 p.m., which is morning for me, so take all of this hoo-ha I just wrote as an unfiltered 'morning thought'. 

I'm clearly a psychopath.


----------



## Sam (Jun 17, 2014)

Toilet, shower, food -- and not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 17, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I'm clearly a psychopath.



You just figured it out?! :mrgreen:


----------



## Blade (Jun 17, 2014)

Schrody said:


> You just figured it out?! :mrgreen:



They are always the last to know.:disturbed:


----------



## Schrody (Jun 17, 2014)

Blade said:


> They are always the last to know.:disturbed:



So true. :-s


----------



## aliveatnight (Jun 17, 2014)

"I could really go for a cup of coffee right now..."
This is after my brain has a moment to wake up and think coherently.


----------



## Apple Ice (Jun 17, 2014)

What time is it, I need a shit.


----------



## ShadowVafel (Jun 17, 2014)

usually its "WHY?!" when i realize i have to get up.
lately im on a short vecation so its "what time is it?...kind of early...WHY?!?!"


----------



## dale (Jun 18, 2014)

my 1st thought is usually something along the lines of...."oh my god. i don't wanna get up. i wonder if i can just ignore having to take a piss and fall back asleep."
it never works.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 18, 2014)

dale said:


> my 1st thought is usually something along the lines of...."oh my god. i don't wanna get up. i wonder if i can just ignore having to take a piss and fall back asleep."
> it never works.



Amen, brother.


----------



## Ari (Jun 18, 2014)

This morning, my first thought was a flare of insight:
"Wait. That thing on Schrody's head. It's not a hat. It's a banana."

Then I came here to check and I was right.

You see, I though the banana was the rim of a hat you were wearing on the back of your head, and I've been puzzling over how you managed to get it to stay there. Pins? Clips?
But now I have realised the truth.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 20, 2014)

I thought don't take an afternoon nap, messes with a night's sleep. Don't have margaritas on hump day need a nap then on Thursday.

TGIF!!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 20, 2014)

Ari said:


> This morning, my first thought was a flare of insight:
> "Wait. That thing on Schrody's head. It's not a hat. It's a banana."
> 
> Then I came here to check and I was right.
> ...



Oh boy, did you made me laugh.  I didn't know my banana was a such preoccupation to a members of the WF. :-s It's a good idea for a hat, though.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 20, 2014)

I thought it was a hat for the longest time too.  I only realized it was a banana a few weeks ago.

This morning when I woke up my first thought was "I'm not a jungle gym!"

My cats were running and jumping along my back and legs.


----------



## Ari (Jun 20, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Oh boy, did you made me laugh.  I didn't know my banana was a such preoccupation to a members of the WF. :-s It's a good idea for a hat, though.



It was real preoccupation. When I wasn't doing anything else my mind kept circling back to it: "How does Skrody keep that hat on?"



amsawtell said:


> I thought it was a hat for the longest time too. I only realized it was a banana a few weeks ago.



Aha! I'm not the only one! You, amsawtell, are my proof that I'm not an idiot. Thank you 

And (so I don't get kicked out of the thread for breaking the rules) this morning's first thought: "Oh, the moon!"
I left my curtains open, and I love it when the moon's still up when I wake. It was framed right in the my of my window.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 20, 2014)

Ari said:


> It was real preoccupation. When I wasn't doing anything else my mind kept circling back to it: "How does Skrody keep that hat on?"



:scratch: :mrgreen: I'm glad you figured it out


----------



## WechtleinUns (Jun 20, 2014)

Hmm... I have suddenly realized that Schrody is wearing a hat-banana on her head.

Fascinating.

Well, in any case, what was the first thing I thought of when I woke up this morning? I think maybe, "Why can't I just fast forward a decade or so, when I'm rich and famous and my book is making me millions?! My second thought was, "I need to brush up on my German today. I'm getting rusty."

Although, I should note that there's not a lot of people with whom I can speak German, down here.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 20, 2014)

That's why I gave up French in college.  I can still understand a bit


----------



## BryanJ62 (Jun 21, 2014)

*1980's: This isn't my bed?

1990's: I need a new bed.

2000's: The baby threw up on the bed!

2014: The cat threw up on the bed!*


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 21, 2014)

Because it's summer and I haven't started working yet, I get to wake up whenever I want. Which has greatly improved my ability to recall dreams. Now when I wake up I run through the dream I just had. After that I debate if I should remain in bed or workout and begin my day.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 21, 2014)

WechtleinUns said:


> Hmm... I have suddenly realized that Schrody is wearing a hat-banana on her head.
> 
> Fascinating.



LOL



WechtleinUns said:


> My second thought was, "I need to brush up on my German today.



By this point I thought you were talking about your German Shephed. XD



BryanJ62 said:


> *1980's: This isn't my bed?
> 
> 1990's: I need a new bed.
> 
> ...



Uh, yuck.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 21, 2014)

Today I woke up to intense pain because my cat decided to leap onto my sprained ankle.

No wonder it's not healing.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Pandora (Jun 21, 2014)

Damn we ate all the pizza.


----------



## Jo3 (Jun 21, 2014)

BryanJ62 said:


> *1980's: This isn't my bed?
> 
> 1990's: I need a new bed.
> 
> ...



LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Greimour (Jun 22, 2014)

Feel like I had seven thoughts at once as soon as I woke up, not sure which came first:

Need to let dog out.
Cat wants feeding.
I need coffee.
I wonder how early it is.
Hope it will be sunny again today.
I haven't done any free running/parkour in ages... if it's Saturday today I might go. [I later checked and it's Sunday]
&
I need breakfast but first I better feed the animals.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 22, 2014)

Greimour said:


> Feel like I had seven thoughts at once as soon as I woke up, not sure which came first:
> 
> Need to let dog out.
> Cat wants feeding.
> ...



Lost in the space and time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pandora (Jun 24, 2014)

I wondered who I was fighting with all night.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 24, 2014)

Pandora said:


> I wondered who I was fighting with all night.



Your inner demons :devilish:  

Or you were on the otter's side so they could defeat their arch nemesis, The Beaver. The river turned red, but only because squirrels made blackberry juice.  After the fight, both sides drank juice beer and sang in front of the camp fire.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 24, 2014)

Every morning...


----------



## Pandora (Jun 27, 2014)

It is finally Friday, what a gosh long week this has been. 

My hug goodbye felt extra good this morning, why do Fridays make for better hugs? It is a better day.


----------



## Greimour (Jun 27, 2014)

I had a weird dream so my first thought this morning was regarding a fight I had some ten years ago...  once I opened my eyes though, it was to realize I only put computer on standby last night - at which point I smile. 

Only had to hit space-bar to end up right back on this forum. Not a bad way to start the day seeing as the computer is closer than my clothes.

Time for coffee though, <3


----------



## Katie D (Jun 27, 2014)

What the hell are the kids doing with the packing tape? 
It turns out they were wrapping it around their slippers to get better slide on the kitchen floor. I told myself (as I tell myself every morning) I really should get up before the kids.


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 27, 2014)

My first thought is usually, "(insert foul word of choice here) I'm tired. This is bull..."


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 27, 2014)

Katie D said:


> What the hell are the kids doing with the packing tape?
> It turns out they were wrapping it around their slippers to get better slide on the kitchen floor. I told myself (as I tell myself every morning) I really should get up before the kids.



Did it work?!


----------



## Katie D (Jun 27, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Did it work?!


Of course, the things they shouldn't do always work.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 27, 2014)

Ah! Damn it, kids are brilliant! :rofl:


----------



## Katie D (Jun 27, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Ah! Damn it, kids are brilliant! :rofl:


That they are. This is such a fun exercise. I have never taken note of my first morning thought and now, I am completely aware of it. This morning I was woken by my husband at 5am because he couldn't find a bandaid. So naturally my first thought was 'are you f--king kidding me?'


----------



## helium (Jun 28, 2014)

What time is it???


----------



## Pandora (Jun 28, 2014)

Great evening had and we didn't eat all the pizza!


----------



## CraniumInsanium (Jun 28, 2014)

what time is it?

hope I can actually get some writing done today

why the hell am I up at 7am on a sat? right, daughter wakes up before me. coffee, then write.


----------



## Greimour (Jun 28, 2014)

Again!? (my first thought and technically still sleeping)

There are instances in dreams where you suddenly know you are dreaming/sleeping. Some people do it purposely, like have a blue moon in the middle of the sky no matter whether it is day or night - this tells them they are dreaming and from that moment on they manipulate their dream. I always thought  that your brain would not get the required rest doing that so I never actively attempted to seize control of my dreams. It happens to almost everyone however - a moment most people can relate to - where you suddenly know you are dreaming.

For me, as strange as this may sound - it is a girl. I don't know her and every time I dream of her she has a new name. I almost never remember the name but I always know it isn't the name she had last time. She is beautiful, but her appearances changes ever so slightly every time. Sometimes she has a little more weight than before - sometimes her facial bone structure is a little different - sometimes she has bone-white blonde hair and other times it is dirty-blonde or almost brown. Whatever the changes; it is always her... and I always know that it's her.

No matter the circumstances she will occasionally show up and instantly change what is happening.

For example. 

A Japanese police officer was helping us with an investigation. (Will skip the details - was just a dream)
He was kind of a funny fellow but despite his quirkiness you couldn't help but look up to him. Like a Sherlock Holmes only more childish and an incredible sense of humour. 

Anyway, we had just wheeled a cart of trash to the back of the station to put in the skip - mostly full of shredded documents that I thought should be burned not skipped - when he jumped into it and laughed as I wheeled him past parked cars towards the large recycling bins.




 
 
At this point, we passed a car where the boot was kicked open and fell shut again. I stop and turn, open the trunk and there is a woman tied up. The boot is spacious - like a trunk version of a limo as she is lay on a half angle with plenty of room to spare. I instantly dive forward to pull her up.

"Tina!?" I pull the gag off her as I start to pull her free of the trunk. "They're at the dock..." she whimpers. 

I pull my face as my mind catches up on the situation. At that moment I notice writing on her chest above the neckline of her top. 
There is was or w[strike]h[/strike]ere
snakes on her
chest

​In shock I look around and sure enough I see a partial of a snake tucked in the darkened corner of the boot. I start pulling her out, more frantically than before and snakes of various sizes and colour fall from places I could not see them. The top of the boot, the spare tyre's hold, the hem of her skirt ... I am exhausted and half frantic by time I have her free - I hug her, momentarily forgetting that it's a dream and isn't real. 

Then I remember who she is (again) and remember I am dreaming. I don't want to know I am dreaming but there it is - I look at her, try to remember her face as I exit the world of dreams. I wonder why she has appeared in my dreams once more - and wonder still - who the hell is this woman?! She wasn't supposed to be the person in the trunk. Like reading a book where you know the bad guy put Paul in the boot of his car, but when Police arrive on the scene they find David and the reader is like: "WTF?!"

Anyway, thought I would share a micro version of my dream to explain my first thought; "Again?!" which is what I thought as soon as I seen her- or more full thought when I was actually awake: "Her again?... Who the hell is she?!"


----------



## shadowwalker (Jun 28, 2014)

First thought? "Well, what's going to get screwed up today?"


----------



## Blade (Jun 28, 2014)

helium said:


> What time is it???



That would be my choice. Confirming a return to some sort of order.:scratch:


----------



## Pandora (Jun 29, 2014)

Bad stiff neck, first word won't fly here today. Me thinks spray painting the bird feeders while still on their poles, a lovely shade of light green though. I heard birdies like that color. :icon_colors:


----------



## Pandora (Jun 30, 2014)

The Advil wore off . . .


----------



## amelhope (Jun 30, 2014)

This morning i thought about .... er ... i don't know just something maybe food because i was so hungry


----------



## Riptide (Jun 30, 2014)

We were ordered up at about 6, only getting about... 6 hours of sleep, something I'm not accustom to. I get 7-8-9 hours of sleep, something I most definitely pride myself in. I woke up ready, though. Ready to run, ready to obey, ready to learn and leave quickly.... omg, that was yesterday actually. I was so tired when I got home yesterday I went to bed at six P.M and didn't wake up until six in the morning. I forgot all about that.


----------



## egpenny (Jul 2, 2014)

Today it was wondering how to write that scene I was inserting in one of the books I'm editing. Do I make it violent or just exciting with a new discovery.
I didn't figure it out until I started writing. Then my MC showed me how it was supposed to go...he's very good at that sort of thing.


----------



## Greimour (Jul 17, 2014)

egpenny said:


> Today it was wondering how to write that scene I was inserting in one of the books I'm editing. Do I make it violent or just exciting with a new discovery.
> I didn't figure it out until I started writing. Then my MC showed me how it was supposed to go...he's very good at that sort of thing.



Lol.. I like when the characters do the writing for me. So much easier.

My first thought today was accompanied with dread: I wondered how bad my writing at 5am could have been so instantly logged in to see how badly it was written. >.<


----------



## Kingstonmike (Jul 17, 2014)

Usually, that I should have gotten up earlier.

Tomorrow, it'll probably be "Shit, I need to shop for the weekend, visiting my family..."


----------



## WechtleinUns (Jul 17, 2014)

Hmm... I don't feel as *bleep* as usual this morning. Very nice. <-- Mine First thought.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 18, 2014)

I woke up at 6 p.m. and thought about how my throat didn't hurt so much in years


----------

